# Fragen zur Fischerprüfung in Lev, Ruten etc.



## petri1989 (12. September 2010)

Moin moin

Ich habe vor jetzt im November meine Prüfung in Leverkusen abzulegen. Theorie und Fische erkennen ist soweit kein Problem.
Mein Problem ist allerdings das ich nur mit nem Buch 
(Die Fischerprüfung-Kosmos Verlag) dafür lerne, weil mir sowohl Geld als auch Zeit für den Kurs fehlen.

In dem Buch wird kaum auf die Ruten eingegangen die ich zusammenbauen muss.
Die Maße der Ruten usw hab ich aus dem Netz.
Nur wie sehen die denn aus?! bzw welches Modell ist das?

Meine große Sorge ist das ich in der Prüfung nicht weiß wie die Grundrute z.B. aussieht und ich deshalb nicht die richtige nehme ;+.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, wäre absolut super! Vieleicht einfach Bilder der Ruten, oder die Namen der Modelle.

Vielen Dank! im Vorraus |bla:

Ps: Weiß jemand ob man die in Leverkusen zusammen bauen muss, oder reicht hinlegen?


----------

